# Making Your Own EO: Infusing Oils



## RobinHoodFan

So I'm getting things prepared to make an infused oil with my newly bloomed peonies and had a few questions.

Anyone sucessfully infuse their own oil? If so, any tips?

When's the best time to pick the peony for infusing? 

I've noticed that when you're doing herbs, it specifically states to dry them out before soaking...but anytime i found one regarding the petals, they are not dried..only bruised to release oils. Do you need to dry out petals before soaking them in the oil? Or is that just for herbs/leaves?

I'll be working with my white peonies and my red roses. Are the petals the only part that can be used or can the leaves be used too? Will that even produce any fragrence?

When storing them, Is it ok to store them in the same glass jar and cover the jar with like black construction or matte paper instead of getting brown glass? Is it just the light we're trying to keep out? Should any light make it through when in storage? Is it best to store them in the fridge?

Thanks for the help! If anyone has sucessfully done this and used the oil succesffully in soap, please sahre your tips   I hate to cut my pretty peonies but if i can get some pretty oil out of it that'd be awesome. If i end up cutting them and it doesn't work, i'll be sad.


----------



## lsg

Any moisture in the oil will cause mold, so the petals need to be wilted.  Lay them out on newspaper in a single layer and let dry overnight.  One source I read stated that the best time to harvest the above-ground part of a plant was at high noon and the best time to harvest the roots was early morning.
I would think that if your infused oil was stored in a cool, dark cupboard or closet, then you wouldn't need to worry about the color of the storage jar.


----------



## Genny

Well, oil infused oils are not the same as essential oils.

With essential oils they use steam distillation (and other extraction methods) to extract the oil from the plant.

I make infused oils using different plants and flowers, I haven't used peony though.  The scent rarely ever survives the saponification process, I usually make the infusions for the color.  But even then sometimes that doesn't survive in the soap and turns brown.  It's been a lot of trial and error for me with it.  

If you plan on storing the oil for a while, then you will want to make sure that the flower is dried out, otherwise moisture + oil can potentially lead to botulism or other nasties.


----------



## RobinHoodFan

Genny said:
			
		

> Well, oil infused oils are not the same as essential oils.
> 
> With essential oils they use steam distillation (and other extraction methods) to extract the oil from the plant.


Yes, this i know which is why I said i was infusing oils  Just used a broader title for recgonition.



			
				Genny said:
			
		

> I make infused oils using different plants and flowers, I haven't used peony though.  The scent rarely ever survives the saponification process, I usually make the infusions for the color.  But even then sometimes that doesn't survive in the soap and turns brown.  It's been a lot of trial and error for me with it.
> 
> If you plan on storing the oil for a while, then you will want to make sure that the flower is dried out, otherwise moisture + oil can potentially lead to botulism or other nasties.





			
				lsg said:
			
		

> Any moisture in the oil will cause mold, so the petals need to be wilted.  Lay them out on newspaper in a single layer and let dry overnight.  One source I read stated that the best time to harvest the above-ground part of a plant was at high noon and the best time to harvest the roots was early morning.


Thanks! So you've successfully infused oils that survived the saponification process while using dried petals? 

I'm just really convused because i found one site that has both instructions for herbs and flowers..and again, they have you drying out the herbs..but using the petals fresh.  Do you know of any links where it specifically talks about infusing petals where it says to dry them?



			
				lsg said:
			
		

> I would think that if your infused oil was stored in a cool, dark cupboard or closet, then you wouldn't need to worry about the color of the storage jar.


Interesting point.  Yes, I'd most likely store them in a closet or cubbord..but will temperature be an issue? Is it better to keep them in the fridge?


----------



## lsg

I save my infused oils for leave on products mostly salves and use hydrosols for lotion and cream.  I agree with Genny, I don't think the delicate fragrance from infused oil will survive the saponification process.
Here is a quote from the book The Essential Herbal for Natural Health, "To make oil, gather dried or harvest fresh leaves or flowers on a dry day after all dew has evaporated.  Spread the fresh herbs out on a screen or newspaper to wilt.  Make sure they are in a single layer and no leaves cover each other.  Allow them to wilt for several hours or overnight."
The author makes no distinction between herbs and flower petals.


----------



## RobinHoodFan

lsg said:
			
		

> I save my infused oils for leave on products mostly salves and use hydrosols for lotion and cream.  I agree with Genny, I don't think the delicate fragrance from infused oil will survive the saponification process.
> Here is a quote from the book The Essential Herbal for Natural Health, "To make oil, gather dried or harvest fresh leaves or flowers on a dry day after all dew has evaporated.  Spread the fresh herbs out on a screen or newspaper to wilt.  Make sure they are in a single layer and no leaves cover each other.  Allow them to wilt for several hours or overnight."
> The author makes no distinction between herbs and flower petals.



Thanks lsg. I still figure it couldn't hurt to try.

 I cut 2 peonies off this morning and about 4 roses this morning as well. I rinsed them all in a big bowl of water for a few passes to make sure all the crawlies were out... 

Then de-petaled them and rinsed them again and laid them out on paper shopping bags to evaporate the water....that wasn't very absorbent so I've since moved them onto some paper towels.  No where near ready yet...once they're good and wilted I'm gunna put them in the oil. My garage smells so nice with all the petals laying out in there lol!


----------



## Fragola

The distinction I see between flowers and herbs is that flowers have a more delicate and more fragile scent. I am guessing that you will lose more fragrance by wilting them, but I could be wrong. Really wish there was somebody who has done a comparison.

I have made both fresh and dried infusions. Fresh ones will spoil sooner or later (if you're not using a preservative), but if you plan to use them immediately, you probably want fresh material.

The scent should survive in soap, after all we are talking about the same substance (same essential oils from same plant). But and there is a big but, here comes the issue of concentration. If your infusion won't be concentrated enough, the scent won't be either.

Something else: gelling your soap tends to kill a lot of scent. 

This is the method I use for dried spices (also citrus peels):
- grind them finely in the coffee machine
- fill about 1/2 of a jar with plant material
- fill the jar with oil and screw the lid tightly 
- boil on waterbath (I usually keep it there for few minutes, not sure if more is better) and leave it there until it cools
- stir (with a spoon, but maybe blender works better) and leave it few more days
- pour the oil for using it or optionally use a cheesecloth

Still working on my technique for fresh herbs and petals (only tried fresh mint once, with average, but promising results). 

As a note, you can further concentrate your oil, by repeating all steps few times (using infused oil as a base oil).


----------



## RobinHoodFan

Fragola said:
			
		

> The distinction I see between flowers and herbs is that flowers have a more delicate and more fragile scent. I am guessing that you will lose more fragrance by wilting them, but I could be wrong. Really wish there was somebody who has done a comparison.
> 
> I have made both fresh and dried infusions. Fresh ones will spoil sooner or later (if you're not using a preservative), but if you plan to use them immediately, you probably want fresh material.
> 
> The scent should survive in soap, after all we are talking about the same substance (same essential oils from same plant). But and there is a big but, here comes the issue of concentration. If your infusion won't be concentrated enough, the scent won't be either.
> 
> Something else: gelling your soap tends to kill a lot of scent.
> 
> This is the method I use for dried spices (also citrus peels):
> - grind them finely in the coffee machine
> - fill about 1/2 of a jar with plant material
> - fill the jar with oil and screw the lid tightly
> - boil on waterbath (I usually keep it there for few minutes, not sure if more is better) and leave it there until it cools
> - stir (with a spoon, but maybe blender works better) and leave it few more days
> - pour the oil for using it or optionally use a cheesecloth
> 
> Still working on my technique for fresh herbs and petals (only tried fresh mint once, with average, but promising results).
> 
> As a note, you can further concentrate your oil, by repeating all steps few times (using infused oil as a base oil).



Thanks Fragola!  I currently have a jar of peony and a jar of roses infusing and do plan to repeat the steps 3-4 times. So far, so good. Although I didnt realize how much the flowers would expand and now everythings at the top of the jar (still covered thankfully) and I push it down every morning. Yesterday the scent was stronger and a really potent flower smell...still nothing like the original scent but I know I've heard sometimes things smell better once they're in the soap...i hope

According to all the tutorials and blogs i see it says they'll stay good for about a year...i'm hoping. I plan to keep them in the cupboard and try them in my 2nd batch of soap..(still waiting for my materials to arrive)...so it could be a little while before they get used...although it could take about a month before they're ready anyway.

BTW how do you know if it goes bad?


----------



## Fragola

> BTW how do you know if it goes bad?


The flavor betrays it: rotten tomato with a pinch of dead rat.


----------



## RobinHoodFan

Fragola said:
			
		

> BTW how do you know if it goes bad?
> 
> 
> 
> The flavor betrays it: rotten tomato with a pinch of dead rat.
Click to expand...


HAHA! So I guess I'll definitely know then?


----------



## Fragola

Yes, as soon as the original fragrance is altered in one way or another, it's a sign that something fishy is going on.

Of course, the nose isn't as reliable as a lab test. Unless you have a trained dog available.


----------



## RobinHoodFan

Fragola said:
			
		

> Yes, as soon as the original fragrance is altered in one way or another, it's a sign that something fishy is going on.
> 
> Of course, the nose isn't as reliable as a lab test. Unless you have a trained dog available.



Well, it doesn't semell much like the airated peony flower ...it just smells like really strong flower smell...the peony almost smells like champagne...it's not moldy or anything...looks normal to me..just not the smell i was expecting...


----------



## Guest

Looks like you already have your peonies going so just a few more suggestions for your next batch...

sterilize the jar first and make sure it is completely dry
dont rinse the flowers
make sure all green parts are removed 
after putting the petals in a jar and covering them with oil, cover the jar with a cloth and set aside for a day or so before you cap it
shake or swirl the jar as often as you like, but dont take the cap off and introduce anything into the oils
when you are happy with the infusion, strain out the petals and store

it is also appropriate to ask before picking and be sure to thank the plants.  you are taking parts of them for your benefit.  

happy infusing!


----------



## Birdie Wife

I haven't tried infusing flowers in oil, but a water infusion works quite well. I use oil infusions for herbs and other woodier material like bog myrtle. For a water infusion, I loosely pack the flowers in a heat proof container and pour boiling water over until it only just covers the flowers. Flower oils are very volatile (i.e. evaporate quickly) so I cover the container and leave it for 24-48 hours then strain it off and use it as the water portion in soaps. If I'm not using it straight away I store it in the fridge.

Mind you, I'm a relatively new soap maker, still experimenting, so others may well have better info...  :wink:


----------



## Dorado

Found this:
http://www.anniesremedy.com/chart_remedy.php?prep_ID=30


----------

